# What To Do With Fabric Scraps



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Make String quilts! I have so many scraps left over from other projects. I made these 2 quilts and still have lots of scraps for more quilts.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful quilts!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Your quilts are amazing!


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful work !


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the way you've put the different colours together.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice quilts 

How about trying "the Farmer's Wife 1930's"
99 challenging blocks that only take small bits. Or try the "Dear Jane" Stickle quilt book the quilt is in the Bennington Museum in Bennington VT , made by a lady that lived just up the road in Shaftsbury.
For strip quilts have you tried the selvedge quilts? I've done the "Dear Jane" quilt many years ago. I am working on The Farmer's Wife with about 8 others in my group. We are challenging each other with colors and finished quilts.
Have a great day! more sewing and knitting


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my they are wonderful so bright. I hope you use up those scraps. I have to go through my stash and find the scraps first and that is a project in it's self. lol Then some scraps quilts I love all three of yours, you are a true artist.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Your quilts are gorgeous. Looks labor intensive. I am in awe of you quilt makers!!!! Always have been , always will be.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I hope you're keeping them for yourself or family.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> Make String quilts! I have so many scraps left over from other projects. I made these 2 quilts and still have lots of scraps for more quilts.


your quilts are super!
I love string quilts and scrappy quilts I used to do stringpiecing on adding machine paper


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! They are beautiful.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Outstanding color combos.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> your quilts are super!
> I love string quilts and scrappy quilts I used to do stringpiecing on adding machine paper


I really like those! I will have to try those patterns next. I certainly have enough scraps to make several more. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

String quilts are wonderful


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

great quilts. I love the strings.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! These are so nice. :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely!

Hazel


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! jbweaver.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Just beautiful. Someday I'm going to make a quilt. I've got bags of material.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Love the middle (browns?) one.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just beautiful !


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Your quilts are lovely! Didn't know anyone made them anymore. My Mother loved to sew and quilt, so we had beautiful "patterned" quilts along with her string quilts that were works of art in color and texture combinations. I inherited her love of sewing, but alas, not her love of quilting. She said it was relaxing but it just made me want to do something else, LOL!!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I admire your creativity!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilts. I swear that the scraps reproduce at night and we will never run out!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Great scrap quilts.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful quilts! Thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LavenderLady (Jan 4, 2016)

Crazy patchwork is my favorite with any size scraps. The more colorful, patterned and varied the fabric scraps are, the prettier the quilt. In the past, I've made potholders, shower curtain, tablecloths and a jacket. Probably no one you know will have the same items


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

the problem with scrap quilts is that it takes so little fabric!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful quilts!


----------

